# With baby by Ryanair



## skokri (23 Oct 2007)

We're going to travel by ryanair (4 adults) and for my baby I bought an adult ticket so that she can have more place (and it was the same price, anyway). Can I still take a pushchair for her free of charge? And when I check-in online, for the question "Are you travelling with an infant?" what should I write? Can she also "take" hand baggage as she has an adult ticket? Thanks for any info on this! I couldn't find ryanair email address, so I don't know where to ask.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Oct 2007)

skokri said:


> We're going to travel by ryanair (4 adults) and for my baby I bought an adult ticket so that she can have more place (and it was the same price, anyway). Can I still take a pushchair for her free of charge? And when I check-in online, for the question "Are you travelling with an infant?" what should I write? Can she also "take" hand baggage as she has an adult ticket? Thanks for any info on this! I couldn't find ryanair email address, so I don't know where to ask.



I think if the baby is under two they are not allowed to sit in their own seat (because the seatbelt will not work) and they have to sit on the parents lap for any time during the flight when seatbelts are to be worn.

So while you have the extra seat - you won't be allowed to use it for the baby during take off and landing at least I don't think

No idea on the pushchair question.

As a side note I did read about some bloke who bought nearly 100 seats on the same Ryanair flight at €0.01 including tax each because he wanted to be sure he wouldn't be sitting beside anyone - you have to admire the ingenuity


----------



## ubiquitous (23 Oct 2007)

skokri said:


> We're going to travel by ryanair (4 adults) and for my baby I bought an adult ticket so that she can have more place (and it was the same price, anyway).



Knowing Ryanair, I wouldn't be surprised if they try to invalidate your booking or otherwise try to squeeze you for more money on the basis that an infant can't avail of an adult ticket or seat.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

[broken link removed][broken link removed]


----------



## Guest120 (23 Oct 2007)

Did you check the website?

[broken link removed]


----------



## mts (23 Oct 2007)

I had a situation recently where I flew Ryanair for €0.01 and got a seat obviously, my infant cost the standard €10 Ryanair infant charge and had no seat. Ryanair informed us that we could not book a seat for our infant so hopefully you won't encounter problems at check in.


----------



## skokri (25 Oct 2007)

Thanks for your answers. I'm not too happy about the situation - I found the site you recommended about ryanair's policy regarding infants too late (after I booked my baby as an adult). Can you advise me what to do concerning this? Will they accept at the airport that she has an adult ticket? Or in the worst case, can I buy an infant ticket for her right there, before travelling? And do I understand it correctly, because of the infant, nobody in our group of 4 can check-in online? (so we have to pay 8 pounds extra) I'm a bit worried now about this whole holiday (( Thanks for any info or past experience!!!


----------



## dodo (26 Oct 2007)

I have travelled  many times with 3 children under  3 year old all different ages,  normally you can bring your pram right up to the plane,then they put it in the plane.When you are getting off the pram again is waiting for you at the plane. How old is your child 


skokri said:


> Thanks for your answers. I'm not too happy about the situation - I found the site you recommended about ryanair's policy regarding infants too late (after I booked my baby as an adult). Can you advise me what to do concerning this? Will they accept at the airport that she has an adult ticket? Or in the worst case, can I buy an infant ticket for her right there, before travelling? And do I understand it correctly, because of the infant, nobody in our group of 4 can check-in online? (so we have to pay 8 pounds extra) I'm a bit worried now about this whole holiday (( Thanks for any info or past experience!!!


----------



## skokri (30 Oct 2007)

My baby is 10,5 month old now. I was so worried I phoned ryanair. After 9 minutes of music I could talk to a very nice girl who said babies could not travel with adult ticket, so I should buy an infant ticket. She also said they would refund the adult ticket and I have to pay for the infant ticket only. I have to check if they've really refunded it, I hope yes. (The differnece between the two tickets is 200 Forints (=0,5 GBP) ). I hope now everything will be fine (though now we can't use the online check-in option, so we have to pay extra 2 GBP/person. I think it's not fair that now nobody of us (4 people) can check-in online  ).
Another question: does anyone know anything about Travelodge hotels? I booked in the Glasgow Central hotel but I haven't found any review. Is it ok to stay there?
Thanks


----------



## jrewing (30 Oct 2007)

Have a look in  - they have reviews on lots of hotels.


----------



## Jock04 (30 Oct 2007)

skokri said:


> Another question: does anyone know anything about Travelodge hotels? I booked in the Glasgow Central hotel but I haven't found any review. Is it ok to stay there?
> Thanks


 
Travelodge's are fine in general - unpretentious, clean & comfortable.
The Glasgow Central one is pretty well situated, but if you're out late in the evening, I'd spend the £5 to take a taxi back to the Travelodge.

If you have any questions about Glasgow, just ask.
Enjoy


----------



## ClubMan (30 Oct 2007)

skokri said:


> I think it's not fair that now nobody of us (4 people) can check-in online  ).


Sorry ... I don't think it's _Ryanair _being unfair at all - rather a case of somebody not reading the terms & conditions to which they are agreeing when booking and then landing themselves in an awkward position.


----------



## skokri (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks  Jock04, then I do have some questions about Glasgow.
1. Our flight leaves for home at 9. What time is it best in your opinion to leave Travelodge for Central Station to get to Prestwick there in good time?
2. Unfortunately it'll be a short holiday, only 2 nigts, and we're going to spend the only full day in Edinburgh. It means we only have an afternoon for Glasgow (I know it's very-very little time). I've searched the net for much info, but I find everywhere that shops and museums close at 5. Do you know any which stay open later?
3. How far is it form Travelodge to Buchanan bus station on foot?
Thank you!


----------



## skokri (31 Oct 2007)

ClubMan, yes you're right, I admit that I was so enthusiastic about ryanair's offer that I booked the tickets too quickly - though I tried to get all the necessary info to choose the good options. I know I'm too blame, just it sound so illogical, that I should buy 4 tickets under 4 reservations, and then I'll be on the safe side - whatever happens to one of us, the others will still be able to check in on-line. Anyway, ryanair is new in our country (Hungary), so I think it needs some time to get used to their policies and conditions, as they're sometimes quite different form other airline compnaies' ones. Sorry for my haste  , next time I'll be more cautious.


----------



## Jock04 (31 Oct 2007)

skokri said:


> Thanks  Jock04, then I do have some questions about Glasgow.
> 1. Our flight leaves for home at 9. What time is it best in your opinion to leave Travelodge for Central Station to get to Prestwick there in good time?


Allow 45 mins for the train journey, service is very frequent. Taxi from hotel to station 15 mins max. So to be at check-in for 7:00, I'd book the taxi for 6pm. Then again, at that time of day, it'd only take you an extra 10 minutes to walk to the station.


skokri said:


> 2. Unfortunately it'll be a short holiday, only 2 nigts, and we're going to spend the only full day in Edinburgh. It means we only have an afternoon for Glasgow (I know it's very-very little time). I've searched the net for much info, but I find everywhere that shops and museums close at 5. Do you know any which stay open later?


Depending on when you're travelling, but nearer Christmas and in the sales just after, more & more shops will stay open late. Braehead is maybe the best, has an ice rink etc. But in winter, most of the visitor attractions close at 5 as it gets dark so early in Scotland- most people eat early & go to the pub!  I can recommend the Burrell Collection at Pollok Park, Kelvingrove Art Gallery & Museum and Glasgow Science Centre for your 1 afternoon.


skokri said:


> 3. How far is it form Travelodge to Buchanan bus station on foot?
> Thank you!


It's only about 10/15 minute walk max.
You're welcome. have fun.


----------



## Seagull (1 Nov 2007)

One thing to note when comparing the price of adult and infant tickets is that with the infant's seat, the seat price is it. You don't get hit for airport taxes, you don't get hit with credit card charges. Anyone on the same booking does have to check in at the airport, with the extra charge, but you could spilt the booking so that this only applies to one of the adults in the group.


----------



## Jock04 (2 Nov 2007)

Forgot to mention earlier.........

When you get on the train at Prestwick, show the ticket-seller/conductor your Ryanair Booking confirmation, and you'll get the train tickets half-price.


----------



## skokri (2 Nov 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Forgot to mention earlier.........
> 
> When you get on the train at Prestwick, show the ticket-seller/conductor your Ryanair Booking confirmation, and you'll get the train tickets half-price.


 
Thanks, but I already know it , and what's more, now the train is free for us, since we're travelling from Hungary (a new destination for ryanair). Anyway, is it enough to show it to the conductor? (I read that there is a place at the airport where I should get the vochures first)


----------



## tosullivan (3 Nov 2007)

EvilDoctorK said:


> As a side note I did read about some bloke who bought nearly 100 seats on the same Ryanair flight at €0.01 including tax each because he wanted to be sure he wouldn't be sitting beside anyone - you have to admire the ingenuity


That would be ok if there were only 100 seats on the plane, but there is nothing to stop someone from sitting beside him as Ryanair do not allocate seats


----------



## EvilDoctorK (3 Nov 2007)

tosullivan said:


> That would be ok if there were only 100 seats on the plane, but there is nothing to stop someone from sitting beside him as Ryanair do not allocate seats



True but if this worked you'd have bought over 50% of the seats on the aircraft so it's highly unlikely 

Though I guess if they'll see you 100 seats at €0.01 including taxes then it's highly unlikely the flight would be anything approaching full anyway


----------



## Jock04 (5 Nov 2007)

skokri said:


> Thanks, but I already know it , and what's more, now the train is free for us, since we're travelling from Hungary (a new destination for ryanair). Anyway, is it enough to show it to the conductor? (I read that there is a place at the airport where I should get the vochures first)


 
Yes, it seems you have to go to the airport information desk to collect a voucher. You'll get this by showing them your original booking confirmation.

Information


----------

